# Simon and Adrian



## Fluffed (Jun 5, 2011)

Just so you know who I'm talking about when I starting banging on about them 

From left to right - Adrian and Simon


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful :001_wub::001_wub: They look as if they're going on a magic carpet ride  I love their names too


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gorgeous what breed at they>?


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Beautiful :001_wub::001_wub: They look as if they're going on a magic carpet ride  I love their names too


Lol, they do! Beautiful boys


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are gorgeous, how do you tell them apart, beautiful xxx_


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorgeous cats :001_wub:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

they are adorable!


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow what lovely cats


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Fluffed (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you all so much! I'm so lucky to have them 

Their names come from Monty Python's the life of Bryan 



Taylorbaby said:


> gorgeous what breed at they>?


I think they're Siberians. They have this most amazing coat, even fluffier than a Persians (well, fluffier than the Persians I've met before), they're bigger than most domestic cats and they are very dog like, which is apparently a Siberian trait. But honestly, who knows? I'll welcome any suggestions!



colliemerles said:


> _they are gorgeous, how do you tell them apart, beautiful xxx_


Thank you so much! Simon is enormous - about a third again the size of Adrian. Adrian has more peach fluff and they have different faces (but I'm their mum, so that's really how I can tell them apart  )


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

They are absolutely beautiful. Thats a great photo.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Gorgeous cats :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

gorgeous cats!


----------



## sparkx (May 25, 2011)

awww they're gorgeous, I have 2 pure white maine coons, male and female, the boy, Fluffy, is going to be huge and fairly long haired, his mane is so thick, whereas the girl not so, she is called Princess, and that's most certainly how she acts! 
Maine Coon - Fluffy (M) Pet Photo Gallery - Upload & Share Pet Photos


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

omg...they are absolutely gorgeous


----------

